# video in sockets on most new flatscreen TVs



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

It depends.

Cheaper brands won't have as many inputs. Cheaper TV's by the big brands often have less inputs. That's part of what makes then cheaper. 

Most modern TV's I've seen still have a composite input - although they're pretty much useless nowadays. All should have both component and of course HDMI, and many have VGA. Here and there you'll still find S-video. 

Running a set of component cables wouldn't hurt, since most cable boxes and DVD/Blu-Ray players have them, and it's the only other non-HDMI way to transmit a HD signal. Anything that can be connected via HDMI should be, since it yields the best audio and video quality possible.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You can get 'L' connectors for HDMI, RCA, Coax, SPDIF, etc., now days. Depending on how much room from the back of the tv with the bracket you are using, depends on how much "flex" room you have.

All you really need, is 3 runs of RG-6 for the Video portion of Component, add two more if you are going to be using the tv for sound, but most people are going with sound bars for the sound, since tv speakers are lacking. Regardless of how far of the run for HDMI, go with Cat-6 or Cat-5e for HDMI over ethernet. That is all you really need to the tv, not two thousand different cables, since most switching is done through a avrs, or such.


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

gregzoll said:


> All you really need, is 3 runs of RG-6 for the Video portion of Component


my NEC projector, on the other hand, has only a single component video RCA jack...


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

amakarevic said:


> my NEC projector, on the other hand, has only a single component video RCA jack...


So, just run one run of RG-6 if you wish for that.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

amakarevic said:


> my NEC projector, on the other hand, has only a single component video RCA jack...


No, if it's just one connector then it's a COMPOSITE video signal. Component requires three; red, green and blue, one connector each.

It's pretty pointless to pull RF coax to a modern TV unless you plan on using an over-the-air antenna. Better to use HDMI or component. Bear in mind, component along with audio requires a lot more wire than HDMI, this also means larger conduit, and labor to pull it.


----------

